

MATLAB built for Speed:  Jacket SGEMM tops 700 GFLOPS on the GPU - melonakos
http://blog.accelereyes.com/blog/2010/09/21/jacket_at_700_gflops/

======
blahblahblah
I'm kind of surprised that MathWorks hasn't acquired Accelereyes yet. It seems
to me that Jacket would be a great thing to either integrate into the core of
MATLAB, boosting MATLAB's competitiveness with other tools such as IDL and
Maple, or to sell as one of the many add-on toolboxes, leveraging their long-
standing relationship with academia to build mindshare among young engineers.

~~~
beagle3
MathWorks is not feeling intimidated by IDL, Maple or for that matter
Accelereyes yet. Why should they spend money?

They might pay attention if Accelereyes gains traction. They did 10 years ago
or so with MathTools.

~~~
blahblahblah
Feeling intimidated by your competition isn't a prerequisite for wanting to
eat their lunch. There's also potential to expand the market for MATLAB by
getting some of the Fortran & C scientific computing crowd to reconsider
whether writing low-level code is worth the additional pain when the value of
doing so for performance reasons is highly questionable.

------
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
Jacket is incredibly impressive. However, since I started using it I’ve
noticed that I’ve spent more time benchmarking than I have doing math!
Furthermore, I suspect it’s prohibitively expensive for most. However, GPUmat
(<http://www.gp-you.org>) is a notable free alternative.

------
pavanky
@Q6T56nT668w613m

That is what you get when you have a shiny new toy you can not get your hands
off ;)

As for it being prohibitively expensive, it is competitive (and sometimes a
lot cheaper) than the equivalent matlab toolboxes.

